# a true rescue story



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so, many of my followers on my roleplay blog on Tumblr know i adore betta fish. many of them love seeing new pictures of my babies, and i've been told it was adorable how much i love the little guys and girls. :B shoot, one of my bettas was named after a buddy of mine off there, and Todd was named after a friend's roleplay character!

so, it was no surprise when a pal of mine messaged me, saying they were getting a pair of bettas from her roommate.

what was a surprise was finding out how they were kept, and what their fate would have been if she hadn't saved them.

we talked for a long while, and she told me, she wanted me to adopt them. i couldn't say no. they were just too adorable, and needed someone who's gonna love them. it's going to cost me just shipping(express, so they don't stress any more than they have), and it's not going to be until they feel better.

so, without further ado, meet Ritter, and Fritter. 









Ritter, the male. he's in worst shape than his gal pal, and doesn't eat alot.









Fritter, a female plakat. she's in better shape than Ritter, and is apparently very adorable.


they were in a half gallon tank. without a divider. never had a water change, and had NO dechlorinator. poor babies were going to be flushed if my friend hadn't taken them in! understandably, they're in rough shape, but are doing alot better than they had been. i'm not going to get them until they feel alot better. i worry about little Ritter the most. :<

apparently, Ritter won't eat much unless he can see Fritter, and they hang out close to each other in their own tanks. it's kinda cute.









sorry about huge pictures. :I

they're not even 100% mine, and i already love them. they're going to get tanks beside each other when they're here, and lots of plants and i'm gonna spoil them rotten. they totally deserve it, with what they went through. <3


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow. I love fritter's tail! How unique.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's lovely. i'm really hoping he perks up more. he's just so pretty. .3. hopefully, he'll get his namesake's spunk and strength!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Those fish are really lucky to have someone like you who cares so much! And they are quite pretty too!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They're cute. Glad that they'll be coming to you to have a good home.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. :V i'm glad the gal took them in! their tank was never cleaned and never had dechlorinator, so they feel pretty cruddy right now. she has a HM of her own, so she knows how to care for bettas. now, it's just getting them perked back up and healthy.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

It is wonderful that they have been saved. I hope they heal up and feel better soon. 
I know you shouldn't keep females and males together, but I have to wonder... If they are so bonded, would it be better for them to stay together?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm not sure, but i'd rather not risk it myself. they could have just put up with each other, because they felt so cruddy and didn't feel like fighting. when they feel better, they could very well duke it out, ya know?

i'm wanting to get a 5 gallon tank and divide it for them. .3. i have room on my desk, but just need to buy the tank, heater, divider, and plants for them. :B


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Aww... they're adorable and I'm so glad they are getting a second chance at life!! Good for you


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Maybe you should get them a clear divider? I wonder if they can form an emotional attachment or if they are just sick?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder if, after giving them a proper home with plants, they'll forget each other? I wonder of the reason he won't eat without being able to see her is because he's insecure or paranoid and needs to know where she is, not because he "loves" her but because of more primal instincts which lead to death?

I don't know. They are nice fish though  Some people are so stupid about fish care. Glad you will have them soon!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's why i told her not to put them together. :V because, once they feel better, they might duke it out. x:

but, if they still hang out near each other after they feel better, it'd be interesting. i plan on keeping them near each other either way, whether it's tanks beside each other, or a divided tank.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Most of my bettas are loners but I have a girl who lost almost all of her sorority mates, so then was in a divided 10g with her best friend, who then tragically died too- With her last friend gone Cleo was incredibly depressed, with actual stress lines... I had to get her another tank mate (male CT) and they literally hang out together at their clear divider constantly. I will never put them together, but I do believe she really does need a friend next to her.

Be sure to post pics when you get them set up at your home!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they won't be coming for a while, but the gal who has them now keeps me updated. :3 she posted a video of them on Tumblr. they're so cute. .3.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

They're so pretty! Hope they're ok.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so, my babies moved to their new home today. :V not my home, not yet. the gal who rescued them is keeping them until they're healthy enough to ship. :3

meanwhile, i'm saving up to them them this tank:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258

i'm gonna divide it between them, so they each get 2.5 gallons, and stay beside each other. :3 i have two dividers already, they'd just probably need to be cut to fit. i'll also need a ton of new plants for them. .3. lots of pretty silk for my babies. :V


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

cool. I hope the get better as quick as they can so they can get home to you. =3
That's a cool tank. =3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

she put Ritter, the male, into the 5 gallon she's going to divide for them, and said he won't stop swimming! this is the most he's moved around since she got them, so that's wonderful news! <3

saving up to get some plants for the tank now. :V what i want to get them is going to cost around $20, give or take. :I


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

picture time. :V i didn't save nearly ALL the pictures taken of them in their new home. :B just one of each and a group shot. xD



























already looking 100% better! <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awwww =D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

no new pics, but i've been told that Ritter built his first bubble nest! :3 he seems to be doing SO much better! <3 i'm trying to get up the money needed to buy their tank and some silk plants, but that's going slowly. :I


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yay!!! =D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Love the coloring! and congrats for taking them in!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thank you! it seems that, for whatever reason, the good pic of Ritter was taken down off Tinypic. :I here's Ritter, in all his beautiful glory!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww so pretty :3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's a purdy boy. .3. i love him alot, and i don't even have him and Fritter yet!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------

